# The Music Man



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

110cm x 76cm acrylic on stretched canvas.
A fun painting to do with quite a few challenges.









Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice...the guitar is very brightly colored, resembles the sun reflecting on where this man has been. Great job


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks George, he certainly looks like he's been around.
This was a fun painting.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning job!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you PencilMeIn, I appreciate your comment.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

